# Agco Allis 9455



## leader58 (Aug 20, 2011)

I cannot get the controller to light up.Not quite sure how to activate it. Tractor has 1100 hours. Fuses are good. I also noticed the diff lock switch does not activate the dash light either. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Which controller? The DataTronics on the B pillar?


----------



## leader58 (Aug 20, 2011)

The controller for the 3 point hitch


----------

